# Great rescue video!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

. I don't know the status of Sky and Apollo, but I pray they got to stay together. They should never be apart :wub:.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How beautiful


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

That was a great video!! Thanks for sharing!! I hope someone can adopt those two soon!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone know of a status on these two?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow How great is it that there are people in the world willing to go out of their way to help the helpless little pups.

Love the video!
Praying they can stay together.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

They are totally precious. I have sent an email to the rescue group to check their status (praying they were adopted together). I'll keep you posted. If they were on the East Coast I think my husband would be coming home to two more fluffs  .


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Such a beautiful video..... <3


----------

